# Doe and Daughter Conformation



## BoulderOaks (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm very new to dairy goats, and I bought a 5 year old bred Lamancha(mixed with dwarf or mini of some kind). She had quadruplets and peaked at a little over a gallon a day. I know she has some structural and udder issues, so I want to know what to look for in a buck for this fall's breeding so that I don't make them worse in next year's kids.

Also, I kept one of her doelings. I'd like a critique on her as well. Is she better or worse than her dam?

Please be as brutal as possible and tear them apart. I can take it. :lol:

5 year old doe(stopped milking 2 weeks ago)





Udder at 10 weeks fresh



4 month old doe(sorry for the bad pics. She's a squirmy one)









This picture shows what I'm pretty sure are weak pasterns. But then the next instant, she seemed to almost "pop" the pastern into a different position. I don't know how to describe it exactly, but it was weird...


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I'll give 'em a shot...not that I'm a pro  
For that you need Lacie (Little-Bits-N-Peices) Ariella ( Thegoatgirl) Sydney (Scottyhorse) and Emma (Emzi00). Hopefully they'll take that as a 'hint', lol 

_For the Doe:_
Pros:
-Nice width between legs (both fore and back)
-Udder is well attached in fore and back attachments
-Udder is almost 1/3 in front of leg, 1/3 hidden, 1/3 behind. 
-Udder is still held up nice for a 5yr old doe
-I like how it's round, not sagging
-Teats are a nice size
-Thurls are, I _think,_ pretty level
-From hip bones to pin bones seems to have a nice with
-For her size, I think she has fairly good capacity in her barrel
-Shoulders look tight and well attached (not loose)
-Cannon bones look to be a nice length ??
-Strong jaw
-Wide nostrils without being too open
-Nice wide muzzle

Cons:
-Neck/Shoulder poorly blended
-Topline uneven
-Hips higher then withers
-Very steep, very short rump
-Short bodied
-Weak pasterns
-Posty hind legs
-Neck course and unfeminine
-Roached back
-Head too large for body
-Head course and unfeminine 
-Teats are too far out to the sides
-Toed slightly on back and front legs
-Slightly ewe necked
-Body overall is course and unfeminine
-Knees are pointing in on front legs, while toes are out
-Back legs on the whole are weak
-Fore attachments on udder could be smoother and stronger
-Lacks brisket

_For the Doeling:_
Pros:
-Overall I like she's improved on her dam
-Nice long legs
-Nice width between hocks
-Good spring of rib
-Fairly wide in the shoulders/hips
-Neck looks like it blends smoother to the shoulder then her dam's does
-Neck is smooth and more feminine then her dam's, could be longer though
-Doesn't toe out like her dam
-Rump is longer and more level then her dam
-More uphill then her dam...Shoulders are a bit higher then hips
-Good body length
-Barrel looks to have good depth and width
-Head is feminine and more refined
-Hips to pins are the same width
-Thurls look level
-Front legs are pretty straight
-Fairly well blended body
-Smooth and tall

Cons:
-Neck could be longer
-Weak pasterns
-Could be wider between front legs
-Legs could be stronger
-Shoulders could be tighter
-Does her one ear (left in the top-view picture) sit lower then her right?
-Head could be more refined
-Topline needs smoothing out
-Needs to be more uphill
-Rump could be more level
-Teats look like they are set far apart
-Shoulders to chine could be better blended

Ok! Emma? Sydney? Ariella? How did I do?


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Mama needs more groceries, I know she is putting it all in the pail or baby as the case may be but she needs more calories right now to help her maintain. Doeling is better than mama in my opinion. I wouldn't kick mama out of my barn with that production and udder though.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I agree with NubianFan. Momma got a great udder and good production.


----------



## TXSaanenLover (Apr 7, 2014)

I am not qualified to critique conformation - too new for that - but the markings on that doeling are very striking. Love!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## BoulderOaks (Sep 24, 2014)

Thank you for the responses so far!! So far, better than I expected! I was looking at them too criticly I think lol! From the little I know of conformation, I kept picking out the bad and missing the good. 

Cedar Point Kilos, thank you!! I looked back at the pictures and was able to see each point that you mentioned. I'll already be better able to pick this fall's buck. 

Yes, she's definitely thin. I body scored her at a 2 last week. But she's almost fully dried up, and she's just been dewormed again, got some probiotics, and her grain increased, so that should fix it. When she was in better condition mid-milking she had a lot bigger and deeper barrel.

I love the little kid's markings too! I actually bought a purebred LaMancha doeling over the summer who's the same color, but she's super tall and long and feminine and I think she looks breathtaking. I'll try to post a picture of her tomorrow too. Cause I just think she's pretty, but I want to be able to say exactly WHY.  I can already tell I'm going to love this site!


----------



## BoulderOaks (Sep 24, 2014)

I'll have to go look at her ears though. I hadn't noticed before that they're lopsided, but it really does look like it in the pics. I'll look closely at them in the morning lol


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I actually really like the doeling. The mama has some rough spots but I think part of that is from being a mix of lamancha and some sort of mini she has traits of both and it makes her look somewhat odd. She obviously does her job on the milk stand and her doeling is proof she can produce well too.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Momma looks like she has some boer in her...by her colors and pattern. What an adorable doeling!
I like them both!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

You're welcome, Sundewfarms! It was fun  If you want, I can give your other PB Lamancha doeling a try as well


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

CPK, you did well


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks, Ariella!  :dance:


----------

